# glucose testing and thyroid



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had my thyroid taken out last April. My thyroid level bounce all around and the doc cant seem to find a good level for me and keep them there. I am also having problems with low Vitamin D and low Calcium. 
Last Friday I had more blood test run. The doc called me this morning. My TSH is suppressed more now than the last blood test. My T34 was high. He has me now taking .175 mcg one day and then alternating it with .150 mcg.
Also, I have never had issues with blood sugar readings. He said my A1C was 6.0 and that was a bit high and he said my fasting sugar glucose was 126 and he didnt like that.
My question is...does messed up thyroid levels, messed up Calcium and Vit D effect a blood sugar test?
He told me to watch what I eat and he will retest in 2 months.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have any answers that will be helpful for you, unfortunately, but I do have a couple of follow-up questions. Are you diabetic? And if so, do you see an endocrinologist? (Is it an endo who is concerned with what you've posted above?)

How do you feel? Do you feel okay despite the things you've mentioned, or do you have related symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> I had my thyroid taken out last April. My thyroid level bounce all around and the doc cant seem to find a good level for me and keep them there. I am also having problems with low Vitamin D and low Calcium.
> Last Friday I had more blood test run. The doc called me this morning. My TSH is suppressed more now than the last blood test. My T34 was high. He has me now taking .175 mcg one day and then alternating it with .150 mcg.
> Also, I have never had issues with blood sugar readings. He said my A1C was 6.0 and that was a bit high and he said my fasting sugar glucose was 126 and he didnt like that.
> My question is...does messed up thyroid levels, messed up Calcium and Vit D effect a blood sugar test?
> He told me to watch what I eat and he will retest in 2 months.


If you don't mind, it would be very helpful to see the results and ranges of your last thyroid panel.

Yes; when patient is not in a euthyroid state (normal for that individual), everything can be skewed. For one thing, the body automatically down regulates vitamin D and Ferritin.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

For years I saw the Physician's Assistant for an internist here who would tell me everytime I had a checkup that I was something like "one number" away from technically being diabetic. Everytime I had labwork I feared I was going to get diagnosed as diabetic, in addition to hyperthyroid.

My endocrinologist only treats two problems - diabetes and thyroid diseases. I don't think she has ever tested anything that was not directly related to my thyroid problems and I never brought up the question of diabetes.

In December (app. 3 months post-op), I changed internists and the new doctor ran a full range of blood tests. Needless to say I knew I was going to hear the news I'd feared for so long but when he called with the results he didn't mention diabetes SO I courageously asked what about all that? He said I was nowhere near being diabetic!

I've wondered ever since if I really was borderline diabetic before my thyroidectomy or the PA was misreading the lab results OR my lab results improved that much post-op? I don't know and I never will but it struck me as strange that there was that much discrepancy AND THE LABS WERE PROCESSED BY THE SAME HOSPITAL.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The new thinking is that it's when the A1C hits 6.4 that you're classified as diabetic.

Endocrinologists tend to be aggressive with drugs when your A1C hits 6.1, and definitely at 6.5 you're pricking your fingers daily and taking meds.

That said, my internist who is a Trauma Doc said that he doesn't worry too much until the A1C is 7.0.

As a diabetic and a Hashimoto's patient, I can tell you that when one thing is rearing its ugly head, the other thing tends to follow suit.

How is your weight? That's the single most important thing you can do - bring it down if you're diabetic or predisposed to it.

I just finished emailing Andros to tell her that I brought my A1C down from 6.4 to 5.8 in 3 months.....just by losing 20 pounds in that time frame.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have never been diabetic or had issues with my blood sugars. Here are my latest test results from the other day:
Calcium 8.7 ---- ranges are 8.4 to 10.5
PTH Intact 26 ---- ranges are 8 to 65
FREE T4 1.92 ----ranges are 0.80 to 1.80
TSH, 3rd Generation 0.011 ---- ranges are 0.350 to 5.500
ionized calcium 1.190 ---- ranges are 1.090 to 1.270
T3 FREE 3.4 ---- ranges are 2.0 to 4.4
estimated glucose 126
AIC is 6.0

Also, I have been taking Metformin 2000 mg daily for the last 2 years for Polycystic Ovarian disease. I have never had a problem with my bloodsugars before or after this medicine.

He tested me for Celiac Disease and that was fine. Im still waiting for my Vitamin D levels to come back

In January here are some results to compare to:
Calcium 8.3
PTH Intact 58
Vitamin D 25
TSH 0.0015

I was taking .175 mcg of Synthroid daily up until yesterday when I got these test results in. I now take .175 one day and then alternate with .150. Ill do this for the next 2 months and then go back for a recheck


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Your higher glucose readings could definitely be caused by your high T4/low TSH levels--reducing your meds slightly, and therefore changing your levels, may help.

Considering that you are taking pretty much the maximum daily dose of metformin (which is usually the first line med anyway for this), in addition to your thyroid levels, you may want to seriously look at your weight, diet and exercise patterns. The idea here is that you don't want your A1c nor your fasting glucose to rise any further, and you can control your levels by adapting some life style habits such as lower carb eating and walking (especially after a meal) to help bring your overall average blood sugar down.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Im hoping that the high levels are just a result of the messed up thyroid and calcium and vitamin D...but just in case, I have changed a few things. I have been fightin with a weight problem now for several years. Im hoping that my adjusting my diet that things will get better. I sure dont want to become diabetic


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> I have never been diabetic or had issues with my blood sugars. Here are my latest test results from the other day:
> Calcium 8.7 ---- ranges are 8.4 to 10.5
> PTH Intact 26 ---- ranges are 8 to 65
> FREE T4 1.92 ----ranges are 0.80 to 1.80
> ...


Oh, dear!!! Another silent and insidious disease. Can you get into a diabetes/nutrition class in your area??

I do think that your FT3 is just about right. It does fluctuate so it's hard to say if you would benefit from a "smidgeon" of a tweaking. Why did the doc back you down?

Very worried about you!


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have no idea why he backed me down on the meds...I still feel the same...tired and sluggish, dry skin...etc....I have been monitoring my bloodsugar levels and even on the metformin they have been runnin around 89 each time I take them. Im not concerned about the diabetes part..Im thinking its effected by everything else that is messed up.
My concern is why cant they get my thyroid levels regulated. This is confusing..I have no thyroid so I rely soley upon my synthroid to do its job. Theres got to be a end to this mess


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> I have no idea why he backed me down on the meds...I still feel the same...tired and sluggish, dry skin...etc....I have been monitoring my bloodsugar levels and even on the metformin they have been runnin around 89 each time I take them. Im not concerned about the diabetes part..Im thinking its effected by everything else that is messed up.
> My concern is why cant they get my thyroid levels regulated. This is confusing..I have no thyroid so I rely soley upon my synthroid to do its job. Theres got to be a end to this mess


Sounds like your doc may be a TSH worshiper. You meds should be adjusted according to the FREE T4 and FREE T3. Both are best above the mid-range of the ranges given by your lab (for most of us, anyway.)

Please take the time to read the links.

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

You have had the tests which is a good thing but the results are not being considered; or at least it does not appear so.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

Your FREE T4 is high suggesting that you may not be converting well. Considering the addition of T3 to your T4 supplementation might be a consideration.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

My doc did mention that my body may not be converting things well. He stated that before he makes a decision on that that he wanted one more set of blood test which means another 2 months of waiting to see what I can do.
Ill check out that link that U provided. All this thyroid stuff is so confusing to me. I sure thought that when I had mine removed that I would feel lots better and get things regulated, but its not happened like that for me


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so frustrated. It may be because Im having trouble understanding my doctors reasonings that we discussed yesterday.
None of my symptoms have changed even with the adjustments of the synthroid and the vitamin supplements he has me taking.
I take .175 one day and alternate with .150 the next day. I also take 2000 units of Vitamin D daily.
When I spoke with him yesterday, I explained how I still feel tired and run down all the time. My skin is dry like an alligator. My hair falls out just to comb it. I am eating a low cal and low carb diet. I have restricted my sodas. I have gained 3 lbs instead of losing anything.
I told him that Im tired of just waiting every 2 months for blood tests and feelin crappy in between. 
I asked him that since my T4 was high if he could check further to see if maybe my body isnt converting it well. He says that he will do that in April. He says that my T3 or Tfree3 ( I cant remember now) isnt high enough for him to worry about that right now.
So...heres the thing that has me upset. He wants me to continue with the meds as he has ordered and then he added a med called Wellbutrin XR. Im suppose to take this once a day at bedtime. Its 150 mg pill. 
Its for depression. I am not depressed...well, to the point of needing meds for it anyways.
He says that this med helps to do alot of things and it may help with the weight and sleepin at night. He tells me he gives this alot to patients who are having a hard time getting thier thyroid levels adjusted just right because it can take awhile and can be frustrating.
Has anyone ever heard of this? I dont like taking alot of meds if I dont have to and I honestly dont think Im depressed.
I need some opinions please


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> I am so frustrated. It may be because Im having trouble understanding my doctors reasonings that we discussed yesterday.
> None of my symptoms have changed even with the adjustments of the synthroid and the vitamin supplements he has me taking.
> I take .175 one day and alternate with .150 the next day. I also take 2000 units of Vitamin D daily.
> When I spoke with him yesterday, I explained how I still feel tired and run down all the time. My skin is dry like an alligator. My hair falls out just to comb it. I am eating a low cal and low carb diet. I have restricted my sodas. I have gained 3 lbs instead of losing anything.
> ...


Do you think you would benefit from finding a better doctor? I sure do. You read up on the FREE T3; right? You know this is your active hormone and w/o sufficient, you cannot have quality of life and healing.

Most of us that no longer have a thyroid do not convert well if at all.

This guy is trying to treat everything but the real problem. He is rolling the dice every which way.

It is my humble opinion that you may benefit greatly from finding a doc to put you on Armour which is T4 and T3 porcine dessicated thyroid.

Do not take anything you don't want to take. Listen to your instincts.

Only a psychiatrist should Rx anti-depressants.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for your opinon. I feel the same way. Im calling my insurance company tomorrow to see about another doctor. I am disappointed in a way because I assumed that if I suggested that he addresss the T4 that he would do so at my request. Hopefully a new doc will shed light on some things for me


----------

